# E795 and use over winter



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi folks

I started another thread in ChitChat regarding general things/hints/tips for winter use of a MH but is there anything specific to a Bess or indeed my E795 that I need to bear in mind?

We are not planning trips into arctic wastes (well not at the mo anyway) but rather UK/Europe use over the winter months.

Any Bess/E795 related tips appreciated or if you could point me in the right direction?

Cheers

Graham


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Have you pm'd Rapide562 (Russell) yet as he ran several Kontiki 679's over the last few winters?


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I need to - thanks

His name was advised on another thread but as Rapide561  

Graham


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Sorry, my BAD, yes it's "Rapide561" doh.

Also, have you joined the Swift talk forum, well worth it IMO.

You can also get hold of Russell through his blog/website http://swift-kontiki.co.uk/ and there's loads of good info on his blog.


----------



## weldted (May 1, 2005)

*Winter use*

Hi we had a 765 from 2008 till 2012 were away every winter, worst was at les angles ski resort -13 as long as the heaters was running no fresh water problems, always had a bucket under grey water drain. Put insulation around and in the battery box ( cold weather knocks the stuffing out of batteries. Silver screens are a must as you loose a lot of heat through the windscreen. Turn the heater control to recirculating when parked if the van is facing into the wind cold air will trickle through the heater vents. Other than that enjoy.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I can' t speak for your model but we had an E530 with big gaps round the outside of the fridge to let the cold draughts in.Put your hand near the edge of the fridge on a windy day and you will soon find out if you have too.

Ideally it should have been done before sale but wedging strips if foam pipe insulation into the gaps is very effective.

We also found that a quarter section of a strip of pipe insulation wedged at the bottom of the closed window blinds was an good way of stopping down -draughts 
from the windows. It is also good at blocking the light on summer mornings.

G


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks all

I have silver screens and will take on board the other suggestions

I have emailed Rusell but will check out his site.

I am also in the process of joining Swift Talk as well  

Graham


----------

